# ?remove ip address from interface [SOLVED]

## sdutky

For testing I ifconfig'd an ip4 address on eth1 that I usually leave unumbered and up.

I see that ifconfig provides for deleting an ip6 address.   Short of rebooting, how should I go about deleting this ip address on eth1?

Thanks,

----------

## Rob1n

You could try the delete with an IPv4 address - may work.  Otherwise it looks like "ip delete eth1" should work (if you've got iproute2 installed).

----------

## sdutky

Thanks, Rob1n,

ip addr  del  <ip4/prefix>  dev eth1

did the trick.

----------

## tarpman

If your problem has been fixed, don't forget to add [SOLVED] to the topic... thanks in advance  :Smile: 

----------

